# Green looking fat in my bone-in pork butt



## fatboymccoy (Aug 20, 2011)

Anybody ever see green looking fat in a pork butt?  

I smoked my pork butt for about 6 hours and then put it in a crock pot with some beer and some onions to cook over night.  when I started pulling it apart I noticed some green looking fat in the middle of the pork.  

any opinions or answers to this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 20, 2011)

More than likely its the gland in the fat, see this post:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110379/price-nomenclature-check

the surrounding fat could be green from the gland or it is an associated abcess with it too; any pics?


----------



## supercenterchef (Aug 20, 2011)

lol...the famous butt gland!

Thanks for the link, I hadn't seen that here


----------



## meateater (Aug 20, 2011)

Lord, looks like a bloody blue blood.


----------

